# 04 6.0 overheating with 9'2" v xt when driving highway speed



## 04whistler (Nov 16, 2009)

I just put a 9 2 v xt on my 2004 6.0 and everything seems to be fine until i start cruising and my edge chip says the oil temp and engine temp get up to 215 degrees. My stock gauges on the truck read normal... Could it be the heads or the egr cooler?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

A 6.0 isn't equipped with an EGR cooler...or an EGR for that matter.

215* isn't overly hot but leaves you little "safety range" left. It's very common for the engine and trans to run a bit warmer with the plow on since it's blocking airflow through the radiator, and plenty of guys have issue with it. But the fix for it is this: Fan Clutch

Search "fan clutch" here also and you'll find plenty of reading on the subject...very common issue.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

B&B;862929 said:


> A 6.0 isn't equipped with an EGR cooler...or an EGR for that matter.
> 
> 215* isn't overly hot but leaves you little "safety range" left. It's very common for the engine and trans to run a bit warmer with the plow on since it's blocking airflow through the radiator, and plenty of guys have issue with it. But the fix for it is this: Fan Clutch
> 
> Search "fan clutch" here also and you'll find plenty of reading on the subject...very common issue.


Hey B&B I have had my truck in twice for an EGR cooler & 1 oil cooler. I have a 2006 6.0. Is my service guy blowing me smoke or what?


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

B&B;862929 said:


> A 6.0 isn't equipped with an EGR cooler...or an EGR for that matter.
> 
> 215* isn't overly hot but leaves you little "safety range" left. It's very common for the engine and trans to run a bit warmer with the plow on since it's blocking airflow through the radiator, and plenty of guys have issue with it. But the fix for it is this: Fan Clutch
> 
> Search "fan clutch" here also and you'll find plenty of reading on the subject...very common issue.


Gas job advice for a 6.0 Powerstroke?? 

To the OP. Have you checked for any coolant loss or any signs of any leak near the EGR and the heads??


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

:laughing:

You must be mistaken. 6.0's have egr's and egr coolers and both can be problematic. 

Does your truck have a plowprep package? On the trucks equipped with the plow package the fan engages sooner. I have also seen problems with the edge monitor reading higher than actual temperatures.
If it is a EGR problem check for leaking (puking) out the coolant overflow bottle, or seaping of coolant out of the heads where they meet the block.
Robert


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Didn't notice it was in the Ford forum.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

o you were thinking 6.0 chebby lol


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

if u didnt change your fan clutch thats your problem.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

He may have stretched the studs . Pull that 6 0 leaker ( Thats what I call mine ) on a steep incline , pop the egr out and take a gander ..........if theres coolant in there , get your self a set of ARP studs and delete the egr completely while your at it .

http://innovativediesel.com/ Call Eric for great pricing on shipped parts


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Deco;863577 said:


> He may have stretched the studs . Pull that 6 0 leaker ( Thats what I call mine ) on a steep incline , pop the egr out and take a gander ..........if theres coolant in there , get your self a set of ARP studs and delete the egr completely while your at it .
> 
> http://innovativediesel.com/ Call Eric for great pricing on shipped parts


Deco is right. And Eric is a great guy to deal with :}


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

You can also get the egr delete SCT TUNE from Eric , which you would obviously have to purchase the tuner . Solves most 6 liter problems without doing your studs for a while .Depending how bad they are


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Deco;863860 said:


> You can also get the egr delete SCT TUNE from Eric , which you would obviously have to purchase the tuner . Solves most 6 liter problems without doing your studs for a while .Depending how bad they are


But if it is already puking it will prob need studs.


----------



## 04whistler (Nov 16, 2009)

yess it has been puking for awhile...whenever i get on it. When i didn't have the plow on it it would still get up to 205 degrees or so when going up the mountain to go skiing. The heater would blow cold air sometimes. I would keep adding coolant wondering where it went when there were no leaks. Damn, i bought this truck thinking it would be dependable. It's going to be lame if i have to do the studs and gaskets and egr delete right when plow season is starting!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

It does suck but a good shop can bang them out in a few days, if you have to spend the money do it right the first time. Have the heads decked, Install new gaskets and ARP studs. Then block off your EGR and put a SCT for Eric at Innovative in it that will shut off the EGR. It sucks having to spend the money but after that you will have a reliable truck, and with Eric's tunes more power and better shifting :}
Also tell Eric you plow and that you want the fan to kick on sooner. Might as well do a good exhaust while your at it.
Robert


----------



## 04whistler (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah, i have silverline 4" straight pipe. I am up in juneau alaska and there is only one ford shop here, so hopefully they know what they're doing. Firering gaskets??


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

O if forgot here are some prices to help you out.
ARP studs---$498 (on sale at innovative, usual price is over 700)
EGR blocker plate ----$10-20 bucks
Labor should be around $1000
SCT from Innovative---$379
Exhaust---$300-900 
And it will all give you a big smile lol


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Deco;863577 said:


> He may have stretched the studs . Pull that 6 0 leaker ( Thats what I call mine ) on a steep incline , pop the egr out and take a gander ..........if theres coolant in there , get your self a set of ARP studs and delete the egr completely while your at it .
> 
> http://innovativediesel.com/ Call Eric for great pricing on shipped parts


That plow/truck looks familiar, I've seen someone else post that picture. Did you just buy it?.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

basher;864259 said:


> That plow/truck looks familiar, I've seen someone else post that picture. Did you just buy it?.


That's what I was thinking, basher.

Where, oh where have I seen that before?

COme to think of it, I seem to remember someone with a truck like that who has had a couple other usernames who also went on a posting spree. 25 posts in 2 days, wow.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;864354 said:


> That's what I was thinking, basher.
> 
> Where, oh where have I seen that before?
> .


Maybe the other guy's business went in the toilet and he had to sell.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

You only need fire rings if going over 550-600hp so just use stock gaskets.
Robert


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

basher;864367 said:


> Maybe the other guy's business went in the toilet and he had to sell.


The toilet or the business?


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mark Oomkes;864796 said:


> The toilet or the business?


The plow and truck

You don't think it's the same guy using a different name do you That would be sleazy


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

basher;864818 said:


> The plow and truck
> 
> You don't think it's the same guy using a different name do you That would be sleazy


No, he wouldn't\couldn't be 92XT

http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=24692

or:

turbodiesel

http://www.plowsite.com/member.php?u=28058

Who was also known as Santos and several other banned usernames.

He wouldn't come back, would he?


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

????


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Deco;865003 said:


> ????


Good try.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Deco;865003 said:


> ????


Did you just buy that truck?


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes , I just bought it off of a guy in concordville . wtf???


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

basher;866198 said:


> Did you just buy that truck?


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77901

...second one down...then look at his avatar...


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Deco;866332 said:


> Yes , I just bought it off of a guy in concordville . wtf???


Concordville PA delaware county??


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

avatar came with the truck .


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Just found the thread and have to say also that the pic looks awfully familiar?

It couldn't really be..................could it 

Maybe the 4th time is the charm


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Deco;865003 said:


> ????


So, santos\turbodiesel\ 92XT\deco, how are things in Philly? :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

PS Can you help me out, I can't remember the other usernames you've had in the past?


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

Still not catching on to your drift .


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Newdude;866521 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=77901
> 
> ...second one down...then look at his avatar...


Darn that avatar is gone! Like someone didn't want us to see it??????



Deco;866332 said:


> Yes , I just bought it off of a guy in concordville . wtf???





Mackman;866608 said:


> Concordville PA delaware county??


That's right.



Deco;868240 said:


> Still not catching on to your drift .


Sorry we thought you were the Ahole that use to own that truck.
Was he as big an A$$ in person as he was here on the site?
One of those buttheads thatkeeps getting banned then the sleazy little mother makes up a new name, gets another isp and comes back post the same asnine comments. 
We though is last carrier contract was up he'd changed carriers, got a nrew ISP and came back to ***** up the site again. I apoligize for the mistake, I did not mean to insult you if this is not a big BS story like I'm sure it is you troll.


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

I live in concordville very small town. Post the truck i bet i know it. Where in concordville did you buy it. Got a street name??


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Mackman;869305 said:


> I live in concordville very small town. Post the truck i bet i know it. Where in concordville did you buy it. Got a street name??


He had the truck in his avatar until he got called on it. What are you pushing with that Ford, Mackman?


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

basher;869340 said:


> He had the truck in his avatar until he got called on it. What are you pushing with that Ford, Mackman?


Right now just air lol.

Still debaiting if i should get one or not. But im not new to plows at all. Had a fisher on my old ford. After i sold that been plowing with tri axle dump trucks since then.


----------



## Deco (Nov 14, 2009)

Mackman;869305 said:


> I live in concordville very small town. Post the truck i bet i know it. Where in concordville did you buy it. Got a street name??


816 baltimore pike... big '06 turbodiesel runs 14's


----------

